# Happy Birthday Benjamin Franklin 1X



## Akrueger100 (17 Jan. 2016)

Benjamin Franklin, war ein amerikanischer Drucker, Verleger,

Schriftsteller, Naturwissenschaftler, Erfinder und Staatsmann.

Geboren: 17. Januar 1706, Boston, Massachusetts, 

Vereinigte Staaten

Gestorben: 17. April 1790, Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, 

Vereinigte Staaten



 
​
*310years​*


----------

